# cheap hop rhyzomes



## DarkFaerytale (13/8/13)

just got an e-mail from hopco

*[SIZE=medium]Hi Guys[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=medium]Sorry to send yet another email about rhizomes.[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=medium]I am getting desperate. I need to sell another 200 just to break even so they are now under cost.[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=medium]Cascade $10 each[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=medium]Fuggle, Saaz, Hersbrucker, Hallertau, Super alpha, Target and Red Earth are all $12 each[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=medium]Minimum order is 4 and freight on 4 or more is $15.[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=medium]Cheers[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=medium]Sandy Ross[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=medium]Managing Director[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=medium]Hopco Pty Ltd.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=medium]Phone: +61 3 62435960[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=medium]Fax: +61 3 62435397[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=medium]Mobile: 0403005248[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=medium][email protected][/SIZE]*


----------



## DarkFaerytale (13/8/13)

just to add, please do not contact me about these rhizomes, please use sandy's contact details included in the post. 

i'm just passing on the e-mail i recieved and have no affiliation with hopco other than buying rhizomes off of them myself.


----------



## Grainer (22/8/13)

lol how do you break even if he sells under cost.. mathematics lol.. I don't think so !


----------



## of mice and gods (22/8/13)

Good to see red earth popping up a bit more.. i've got some growing but yet to taste any


----------



## Yob (23/8/13)

Ha! Das funny..


----------



## Dave70 (23/8/13)

You should get onto one of those forums where they use words like 'homeopathic' and 'sustainable' and 'organic' and flog them as a 'all natural' treatment for insomnia. 
Seriously, those guys will buy and _buy _anything.

There does seem to be some scientific evidence to support this claim however so your product may be looked upon with distrust by that community.


----------



## CosmicBertie (23/8/13)

Grainer said:


> lol how do you break even if he sells under cost.. mathematics lol.. I don't think so !


Because the other people who paid his retail price paid 1000% profit?


----------



## hoppy2B (23/8/13)

I've sold rhizomes and I can tell you it is very time consuming.


----------



## ratchie (23/8/13)

hoppy2B said:


> I've sold rhizomes and I can tell you it is very time consuming


+1


----------



## Josh (23/8/13)

Email sent.


----------



## Muzduk (27/8/13)

Had my rhizomes turn up yesterday, gotta say, magnificent healthy specimens.. Will get more next year


----------

